# My show tank....



## Alexwb22

Here is my big main show tank.
In it is as follows:
-widebar silverdollar (myleus schmoburgkii)
- silver arowana
-metynnis argentus
- leptobarbus hovenni ( mad barb)
- jungle perch 
-royal clown knife
- turquoise severum
- pink tail chacelus


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey

nice fish! Could you post a full tank picture?


----------



## froggle1

*Cool!*

You've got some nice fish. I like the 3rd one.


----------



## n2b8u

Nice looking fish.


----------



## Norbert

It looks like you're missing substrate.
Fish looks nice although image quality isn't perfect


----------



## Assault0137

what do you win if you... win?


----------



## Olympia

Ouuu do you have a pic of the clown knife? 
There's pretty small fish in there- I always thought arrowana/other large fish would eat them?

@Norbert- a lot of keepers of big fish opt for no substrate, just because these fish are terribly messy and it makes cleaning easier. None of these fish need substrate per say as well. Decor is usually down to a minimum as well to give more room to move around. I'd probably add in something floating like duckweed or water sprite (if it doesn't interfere with the filtration) since fish like to have some shade over their heads, but to each is their own.

I'm more of an aquascaping/tiny fish person myself, but those big fish are pretty cool, I must say, especially the knife and arrowana.


----------

